
Windows Will Now Use Machine Learning to Decide Time for a Forced Update - axiomdata316
https://gizmodo.com/windows-will-now-use-machine-learning-to-decide-the-lea-1827879136
======
AnIdiotOnTheNet
Classically over-engineered solution to non-existent problem.

Just let the user choose when to update FFS. This isn't rocket science. Yes,
some of them will never update, but guess what your forced-update bullshit is
leading people to do? That's right, disable the update mechanism and never
update.

Please Microsoft, for the love of all that is decent just stop intentionally
sucking so damned hard.

------
Cypher
Isn't there just a way to update without restarting the computer. That'd
pretty much solve the whole friction.

